# Nikon D7000 vs Canon 7D



## de_tec_tive (Jan 9, 2011)

hi everyone, i need some help deciding which camera to buy please 
i had all my gear stolen last week and literally everything was taken, i had it all in my camera bag in my car and i'd shot a festival over NYE so it was all still packed together.

firstly i shoot bands 95% of the time, so that's pretty much what i'm buying for. i previously owned a nikon D80, kit lens, 50mm f1.8 and 70-200mm f2.8 (my baby). 
most of my friends who shoot gigs own canon, so i was thinking of switching to canon purely for convenience so that i can easily borrow lenses etc because i can't afford to replace all my gear at once. i love nikon though, and have read that canon's don't function as well in low light and they don't focus as quick/sharp.

my camera bag was found the following day and there were two memory cards and two batteries in there, so if i bought Nikon that's about $200 i'd be saving on extras, but in comparison to the $5000 of stuff i lost it's obviously not much.

here's an example of some of my photos - Flickr: de-tec-tive's Photostream

i shoot at alot of small-medium size venues and some will often have crappy lighting that's mostly red, so i'd end up shooting sometimes on ISO 1600 with 1/60 f1.8. this is probably a typical example of lighting i have to work with:
Paul Dempsey 08.10.2010 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

any help would be appreciated! i've heard so many different opinions from people that i don't know who to listen to. thanks in advance!
PS this is really great forum


----------



## Overread (Jan 9, 2011)

My advice would be to consider the cheapest nikon fullframe camera body option (I've no idea of Nikons names nor which are fullframe or not) since for the type of shooting you are doing the wider angle of view and the improved noise reduction that fullframe camera bodies come with would be ideal for you. 

On the canon front; should you choose to go down that line I would strongly recommend choosing a Canon 5D (either second hand or reconditioned) or (if you can afford it) a 5DM2 (the M2 is the ideal top range choice whilst the original is the discontinued but still very impressive cheaper choice).


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 9, 2011)

^ That would be the Nikon D700.


----------



## Overread (Jan 9, 2011)

In that case the fight is between the Nikon D700 and the Canon 5D or 5DM2


----------



## de_tec_tive (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks. i'm probably looking to spend around $2000 for now on a body, 50mm f1.4 and maybe a kit lens. my concert photography is a hobby which i love, but i don't consider myself 'mega serious' about it so i'm not really looking at bodies such as a 5D.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 9, 2011)

D7000 $1200
50mm 1.4D $350
Tokina 11-16 f/2.8 $599 or Sigma 18-50 f/2.8 HSM Macro

That might be a fun combo around your budget.


----------



## Overread (Jan 9, 2011)

de_tec_tive said:


> thanks. i'm probably looking to spend around $2000 for now on a body, 50mm f1.4 and maybe a kit lens. my concert photography is a hobby which i love, but i don't consider myself 'mega serious' about it so i'm not really looking at bodies such as a 5D.


 
Last I checked in the UK the 5D camera body is retailing second hand/reconditioned at less than the price of the 7D camera body so its well within your budget and its the "right tool for the job" (most would say). 

It's just as pro as the 7D you are considering; save that its far better suited toward the type of photography that you're intending to do. (heck the 7D is even more complex a camera with its AF system! )


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2011)

D7000 over the 7D...significantly better sensor in the new Nikon...better at HIGH ISO settings. Too bad about getting ripped off...that reallllly sucks....I know first-hand.


----------



## de_tec_tive (Jan 9, 2011)

Derrel said:


> D7000 over the 7D...significantly better sensor in the new Nikon...better at HIGH ISO settings. Too bad about getting ripped off...that reallllly sucks....I know first-hand.


thanks alot. yeah it was pretty depressing, especially because they clearly broke into my car just for the $300 GPS, and they would have grabbed my bag just because it was there not knowing it's worth $5000


----------



## sierramister (Jan 9, 2011)

ISO 6400 on my D7000 at 2.8 requires very little NR in Lightroom.  Quite an upgrade from 1600 in the D90.  The D7000 is amazing for low light!


----------



## karenli (Jan 9, 2011)

D7000 HD video quality is good!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 10, 2011)

If you're looking for Fast AF in low light, the 7D has 19 (all of them) Cross Type AF points that work well in low light from the tests I've seen. From my understanding the D7000 has 9 cross type. The 7D also beats it in speed with the ability to shoot 8 fps, if that's a concern to you. Along with Dual DIGIC4 processors to handle noise at high ISO. 

I suppose for your needs either camera would do the trick. If you're used to shooting Nikon then stick with them.


----------



## nahtanoj (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 10, 2011)

nahtanoj said:


> YouTube - Nikon D7000 vs Canon 7D - which one is better?



That pretty much sums it up. They're both good cameras. You really can't go wrong with either.


----------



## shaunly (Jan 10, 2011)

Even though the D7000 is priced to be in a lower class, these two camera are pretty much neck to neck. You can't go wrong with neither choice. The D7000 is about $300 cheaper and it handles high ISO a little better too. So in your case, the D7000 is probably the better choice.


----------



## ghache (Jan 10, 2011)

Ive had my first shoot yesterday with the d7000 and well, i am really happy with the result,

It was in a old ware house and light quality in the building was going from poor to really good.
I wanted to test the camera a little bit so we started the shoot by doing some natural light shots all over the place and wow, On aperture, at 2.8 with the 50mm 1.8 from iso400 to iso 800, all the pictures are noiseless. exposure were pretty much on the spot everytime using center weighted meetering. I did shot everything on automatic white balance and they came out perfect.
its was collld as ****, about -10 + wind. After 2 hours of shooting my hands felt like they were going to break.

Overwall, its a kickass camera.


----------



## de_tec_tive (Jan 10, 2011)

wow that video was great, thanks so much! i've pretty much settled on staying with Nikon and i went to check out some prices last night. they were trying to sell me some filters too - are these really necessary? i know NOTHING about filters, but maybe i should get something to protect my 50mm? or is it not really worth it considering the lens is $600?


----------



## Tee (Jan 10, 2011)

de_tec_tive said:


> i know NOTHING about filters, but maybe i should get something to protect my 50mm? or is it not really worth it considering the lens is $600?


 
Using filters is right below the Nikon VS. Canon argument.  I would suggest searching the forums on this topic.  You'll get a wide range of pros and cons and can determine the best route for you.

I personally do not.  My lens hood stays on when my camera is out of the bag.  I do use a ND and CPL filter but not for protective purposes.


----------



## kvskpin (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi,

It is Canon 7D all the way. Nikon D7000 has a lot of hype around it based on the spec sheet. However, it is only when people have started to get it into their hands that they have started to realise some of the implementation issues with the D7000. For one, you cannot see ISO in the view finder - a real miss by Nikon and one that comes as a shocker to me.

Canon 7D is proven, has an excellent performance and is very versatile. It will probably be the only camera in the crop sensor class where you cannot actually find a fault with. 

My vote will go to the 60D though, which has similar features about it and comes at a slightly lesser cost - saves money that can be splurged on better lenses.

Cheers

Cheers
Prasad ​


----------



## KmH (Apr 18, 2011)

kvskpin said:


> Hi,
> 
> For one, you cannot see ISO in the view finder - a real miss by Nikon and one that comes as a shocker to me.
> ​


Then it will come as a bigger shock to learn you are completely wrong, and that the ISO setting *can* be displayed in the D7000 viewfinder. However, it is not the default setting for the D7000.

In the D7000's Custom Settings menu group, using menu d3, ISO can be displayed in lieu of the number of exposures remaining. In fact, the same is true for most Nikon DSLR's, though the specific menu # will vary.

Here is the Nikon D7000 users manual. I refer you to page 216. http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/noprint/D7000_ENnoprint.pdf​


----------



## shaunly (Apr 19, 2011)

KmH said:


> kvskpin said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...




pwned! :thumbup:​


----------



## nickzou (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't know if it is because I've just used Nikon longer but I just feel like the Nikon ergonomics, the front and rear dial is just sublime. Compared to the top dial and rear wheel system, at least in my hand, just doesn't compare. That and the ISO performance, and let's face it, when it comes to noise the D7000 delivers an ass whoopin. Still guess one of my disappointments is that unfortunately my camera fell out of my bag (off of a park bench) when I was taking it out and well... the dent is in the mode dial, so I guess the magnesium body still did it's job... (does anyone know if I can get that fixed)?


----------



## greybeard (Jan 19, 2012)

For what you are doing I think you would want the best camera for high ISO low light and lower noise work.  In just about all cases, Nikon has the edge in low light high ISO applications.  As far as FX vs DX, D700 vs D7000 the biggest difference I noticed was in the view finders.  The D700 just has that big bright full frame look that makes the D7000 seem dim and small.


----------



## jaomul (Jan 20, 2012)

Seems you used a Nikon D7000 already so you are comfortable with that. Its a little less expensive than the canon also. Nikon seems the logical choice but i imagine you just feel that if you changed brand it would be more exciting than buying the same camera again. Better luck with your next purchase


----------



## Dan2x123 (Jan 20, 2012)

i guess canon is better than nikon


----------

